# robots txt Allow:



## Halpha (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wir sind grad ins Diskutieren gekommen über eine robots.txt. Ich hatte im Hinterkopf dass es kein Allow: gibt sondern eben nur das Disallow:

http://de.selfhtml.org/diverses/robots.htm

Diese seite gibt mir auch recht. Nur jetzt hat mein anderer Partner einen robots.txt ersteller von google verwendet und sogar der hat das Schlüsselwort Allow: verwendet.

Also was gilt jetzt gibts jetzt Allow oder nicht?

Danke


----------



## timestamp (12. Dezember 2010)

Einige Suchmaschinen (u.a. Google) unterstützten Allow, es ist allerdings kein offiziel annerkannter Befehl.
Quelle


----------



## Halpha (12. Dezember 2010)

gut danke, was meint ihr sollte man dann für google eigene Einträge mit Allow machen oder macht es keinen Unterschied?


----------



## timestamp (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du Google nicht andere Rechte einräumen willst als den anderen Suchmaschinen macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Halpha (12. Dezember 2010)

geht klar, wer das so hinnehmen und genießen dass ich recht hatte Danke


----------

